
Two Great Companies That Have Probably Seen Their Best Days - typage
https://medium.com/@badger__app/two-great-companies-that-have-probably-seen-their-best-days-aadd7d1a6992#.l5xyras3w
======
dbg31415
Wal-Mart... sure, easy to see how Amazon and others will replace them. High-
volume, low-cost means low-quality. And over time that's just a race to the
bottom.

Apple... we all somehow want Apple without Steve Jobs to fail, and it's true
they have lost a bit of their shine. 506 days and counting since a new MBP was
released, no real "must-have" features on the iPhone or iPad in a while, and
the feeling that software updates now come with more bugs. Sure.

But on the flip side of that... my MBP from 3 years ago is still a better
laptop than any plastic shit Dell laptop that comes out. The screen is better,
battery life is better, design is just better. And there's a better warranty
(so I can get my 3 year-old battery replaced just by walking into a pretty
space-ship store).

The products Apple builds hold up. Jony Ive and Tim Cook aren't Steve Jobs,
but they're really great at what they do. I'm not out there shopping for a new
Windows laptop, I'm just annoyed Apple hasn't come out with a new one yet.

